# Leesville lake help ?



## Magic8Ball (May 1, 2009)

I know Muskie people are secretive and I am not sure I will get any help but here goes 
I am going to Leesville lake to troll for Muskie and taking the kids and hope to get them a fish to at least look at

I took my young Daughter last week and we saw a few boats release a Muskie or have one on and we got out of the area so they had plenty of room, but we didn't get a hit so I know it was us and not the fish

Can anyone help with speed to troll and/or what type of crank baits to run? as in deep or shallow stuff and I had a guy tell me to run dark colored stuff but I have no idea, but I noticed a guy with bright colored baits that he was putting out, he would cast them out and then troll but to me it seemed that boats were trolling pretty slow

I marked a lot of fish in the deep parts of Leesville but they were suspended between 11' and 18' but no luck

I use to go to Leesville (3 times) a few years ago, I love the lake as it is very peaceful and I trolled for Saugeye with no luck and heard about the Muskie in there

I trolled with 75' of line out, is that to much line out? I really want to get kids into fishing and conservation 

I don't want anyone to tell me a hot spot so all I really need is type of bait (depth) color, troll speed (4 MPH ?) and line out


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

I fish Leesville a lot and have caught many muskie while bass and saugeye fishing. I would troll multiple rods with different depth baits and vary my trolling speed. Hotntots and Bombers are two lures I have done well with and you might catch saugeye or cats.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I think from 10 to 25 ft of line is plenty. Ive caught fish with 6 ft of line or less out. I know that Sissons are a bait they use there a lot. The action is more important then the color of the bait. Speed is 3 to 5 mph. Most trollers have line counter reels so they can put out the exact amount of line every time after they catch a fish. Try different bits and let more or less line out as you fish through out the day.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank You all


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Leesville will have fish suspended year round eating up on shad. The smaller baits (Sissons, Lil' Ernies, Tuff Shads) do great there. Like Mason said, vary from 3-5 mph and look for bait. If you're fishing the deeper sections where you are marking fish 10-15 feet down, run anywhere from 25-40 feet of line out. Keep in mind muskies always feed up, so you can run a bait too deep.


----------

